

Anyone Know If This Is A Real Cellphone? - imkevingao

I saw this on a twitter post and wondered if this is a real product.<p>http://minus.com/mgszIbfVI#1o<p>I have seen see-through cellphones before, but this is something extraordinary.
======
abruzzi
It's a piece of acrylic with printing on it. It isn't a phone. Certain things
that all phone have aren't possible to make transparent. For example, speakers
have magnets. Magnets are made of metal. Metal isn't transparent. Same with
silicon semiconductors, wires, etc.

